# Can I get some help with a year on a Gt bmx?



## 4scuda (Dec 8, 2022)

I am not sure if this is 20 years old or 2.  I haven’t been able to find this exact one and being a balloon tire guy a lot of these bmx look the same.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 8, 2022)

It’s a 2009 GT Compe.


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 8, 2022)

Thanks


----------

